# Chilies rellenos



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Chilies rellenos

Ingredients 

8 large Big Jim, Poblano, or Relleno chilies, green and roasted 
1 16-oz. can tomatoes 
1 small onion, finely chopped 
1 tsp. beef bouillon granules 
Dash of comino 
Dash of cinnamon 
4 cups shredded cheddar cheese or Monterey jack 
8 egg yolks 
2 Tbsp. water 
1/4 cup flour 
1/2 tsp. salt 
8 egg whites 
Shortening for frying 

Method 

Make tomato sauce from undrained tomatoes, onions, bouillon, comino, and cinnamon, heat thoroughly, then simmer while fixing peppers. 

Remove seeds and veins from peppers, slitting each carefully on 1 side only, then stuff each with 1/2 cup of cheese. Set these aside on a plate. 

Slightly beat egg yolks and water. Add flour and salt and beat until thick. (If you use the same whip or blades you used to beat the yolks, make sure you first clean them thoroughly because the whites will not get stiff if there is any yolk on them.) Fold whites into yolks. 

In large cast iron skillet heat 1/2-inch of shortening until hot, but not smoking. For each serving, spoon about 1/3-cup of batter into hot fat, spreading it in a circle. Fry 3 or 4 at a time. As the batter begins to set, gently place a stuffed chile on top of each. Cover it with another 1/3-cup of batter. Continue cooking until the underside is browning...not dark. Turn carefully and brown other side. Drain on paper towels and keep warm in 300° oven until all are finished. 

Serve with tomato sauce and enjoy the compliments.


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 23, 2005)

What is "comino"?

I remember that a Camino used to be a tarted up Chevy.


But I am sure you could not fit one in a pan, even in Texas .


So, what is it?


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

Cumin Darkstream. Just a different word for it. I had to look it up too - Here


----------



## TomW (Jul 12, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> ...For each serving, spoon about 1/3-cup of batter into hot fat, spreading it in a circle. Fry 3 or 4 at a time. As the batter begins to set, gently place a stuffed chile on top of each. Cover it with another 1/3-cup of batter...


Your method inspires me to try chile rellenos again.   I was dipping the whole pepper in batter, and ending up with less than desirable results.

I also plan to give up on the goat cheese (cotija?) I was using because it does not melt.

Thanks for the inspiration!

Tom


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> What is "comino"?
> 
> I remember that a Camino used to be a tarted up Chevy.
> 
> ...


 
You haven't seen our pans????


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 13, 2005)

Tomw said:
			
		

> I also plan to give up on the goat cheese (cotija?) I was using because it does not melt.
> Tom



For some weird reason you've given me a craving to try a lasagna like filling for chiles reyenos... you know, riccotta and egg so it get's solid and thick instead of gooey (which is great too). 

Oh yeah btw this is cotija
http://gourmetsleuth.com/cheese_cotija.htm
I almost always use feta to substitute. 

Rainee: totally authentic and great recipy! Keep 'em coming!


----------

